# The Dark Side of Sirius Satellite Radio



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://www.marketwatch.com/news/sto...C74AFC-87C5-4C2E-A8DC-F8FAEB45540C}&dist=hppr


> NEW YORK, Oct 20, 2008 /PRNewswire-USNewswire via COMTEX/ -- Sweatshop Conditions at the Kiryung Electronics Factory
> Labor rights watchdog challenges Howard Stern -- who lampooned Kathie Lee Gifford over the exploitation of child workers in Honduras who sewed her clothing for Wal-Mart -- to confront Sirius Satellite Radio for the abusive sweatshop conditions faced by women workers at the Kiryung Electronics factory in Korea, where they assembled Sirius Satellite Radios.


More....


----------

